# Moving to Cairo!



## m57009 (Jul 29, 2009)

My family and I are moving to Cairo from Dallas (my husbands job) and have tones of questions. I have read a number of threads that have provided very helpful infor, thanks to all those who respond. However, any infor on the following:

1. Hoping to ship our electronics, wondering the voltage in Cairo 
2. Coming from a 4 bedroomed house in dallas, any thoughts on the room sizes 
for apartment/houses at Maadi, thats where we are moving to.
3. I am a Social Worker with 3yrs experience, any jobs in the UN agencies or 
local agencies and if so, anyone with a web link that I could search online.
4. Buying a car locally in cairo, any infor on how much it would cost us for a good
4WHD (used or new)
5. Ladies out there, how easy/difficult to buy good office wear. Any need to bring
my winter boots/heavy coats
I really appreciate you help in this, and feel free to provide any more infor especially on family social activities, our boys are great soccer and basketball players. I was watching the Maadi Community Fellowship church online (guess thats its name) and great to see Christians coming together from all parts of the world and worshiping together, can't wait to join them in the fellowship. And by the way, any reason why most churches meet in the evening.
Thanks all.
Maryann.


----------



## MSG (Mar 14, 2009)

Voltage in Egypt is 220 and unless you are comfortable with the idea that your housekeeper will forget about the transformer/stabiliser and fry your electronics when she just plugs it into the wall socket, I wouldn't bring electronics. If you do, you may be replacing quite a few. I recommend laptops as they suit any voltage.

Room sizes will vary according to the whims of the builder here. Sometimes you find a master bedroom you can have a football game in. 

Cars are expensive here. A 2000 Jeep Cherokee can cost about LE 200 thou (divide by 5.5 for USD). It's the taxes on them.

Winters in Egypt can be surprisingly cold, but not really boot cold. The houses aren't really heated so the cold just sort of creeps into your bones. Sweaters, jackets, fleeces that can be layered are the best winter wear.

Many of the churches have services in the evenings to accommodate working folk. Religion of any flavour in Egypt is a round the clock thing...you'll learn to tell time by the call to prayer.

Good luck.

Maryanne


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Shoes and boots here are cheap and tend to be tacky and badly made.


----------



## m57009 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank you Maryanne for your response, i sure can include the electronics on my garage sale tomorrow. Talking of garage sale, I was planning to sell my "Korean Blankets" really didnt think about heating system in houses. I appreciate you mentioning that, definitely pull those back for the winter. 
MaidenScotland, thanks for the response on shoes, will definitely take advantage of end of summer sales, they have great leather ones around.
Thanks ya'll.

Maryann


----------



## khater (Oct 11, 2008)

just about getting a used jeep cherokee if its 2000 model it can be much less than what maryan said i think about 150,000 down to 100,000 depoending on engines capacity and condition
prices of gas are 1.85 egyptian pounds per liter


----------



## m57009 (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow! gas is cheap in Cairo, comes to abt $1.25 for a gallon, more than double what we are paying right now in Texas. Thats some good news. We will just have our van shipped, atleast we wont have to pay duty on it. Thnks for that infor though.

Maryann


----------



## khater (Oct 11, 2008)

thats for gasoline 92 octane,for deisel i think its 1 pound gasoline 95 octane 2.75 pounds,90 octane 1.75
92 is fine for all cars


----------

